# Boot Camp 1.2 Beta - Download the Public Beta for Windows Vista support.



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/6080/tops20070326lh6.gif​
*In the next major release of Mac OS X Leopard, Apple will include a new technology called Boot Camp that lets you install and run Windows on your Mac. If you have an Intel-based Mac computer and would like to try Boot Camp, you can download the public beta today.*

*As elegant as it gets*
Boot Camp lets you install Windows without moving your Mac data, though you will need to bring your own copy to the table, as Apple does not sell or support Microsoft Windows. Boot Camp will burn a CD with all the required drivers for Windows so you don't have to scrounge around the Internet looking for them.

*images.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/images/systemmanager20060405.gif
*Optional alt.* At startup, hold down the option key (alt) to choose between Mac OS X and Windows.​
*Run Windows natively*
Once you’ve completed Boot Camp, simply hold down the option key (that’s the “alt” key for you longtime Windows users) at startup to choose between Mac OS X and Windows. After starting up, your Mac runs Windows natively just like a PC. Simply restart to come back to Mac.

*What you’ll need*
Mac OS X Tiger v10.4.6 or later (check Software Update)
The latest firmware updates (check Support Page)
10GB free hard disk space
An Intel-based Mac
A blank recordable CD or DVD
A printer for the instructions (You’ll want to print them before installing Windows, really.)
A bona fide full version of Microsoft Windows: XP Home or Professional with Service Pack 2, WIndows Vista Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, or Ultimate. (No upgrade or multi-disc versions).

*The Boot Camp course*
Boot Camp Public Beta provides a straightforward means of letting your Mac run Windows. Here’s how it works:
First, you need to make sure your Intel-based Mac has the latest version of Mac OS X and the latest firmware updates. These provide technologies that make Boot Camp possible. It’s also wise to print out the Installation & Setup Guide. 
Boot Camp burns a disc with the drivers Windows needs to recognize Mac-specific hardware. It is very important to do this before starting the Windows installation.
The software also helps you set aside hard drive space for the Windows installation, without moving any of your Mac files around. Just drag the intuitive slider to choose the size that’s right for you. Boot Camp also makes it easy to remove the Windows partition later, should you so desire.
Next, insert your Windows installation disc, follow the installation instructions that come with Windows. Be sure to select the appropriate disk partition or you could erase your Mac files accidentally. Remember, Apple does not sell or support Microsoft Windows.
After the installation process is complete and your Mac has booted Windows, you’ll need the Mac Drivers disc you burned previously. When you insert the disc, it will automatically install the drivers. Follow the instructions in the Installation & Setup Guide for helpful hints.
Don’t forget to follow best practices for updating and protecting your Windows system (see “Word to the Wise” at the bottom).
*images.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/images/choosepartition080806.jpg *images.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/images/partition080806.jpg
*Space maker.* Meet the most elegant hard drive utility ever.​

*Changes in Boot Camp 1.2 beta*
Boot Camp 1.2 beta contains several updates and is intended for all new and previous Boot Camp beta users.

Boot Camp 1.2 beta includes:

Support for Windows Vista (32-bit)
Updated drivers, including but not limited to trackpad, AppleTime (synch), audio, graphics, modem, iSight camera
Support the Apple Remote (works with iTunes and Windows Media Player)
A Windows system tray icon for easy access to Boot Camp information and actions
Improved keyboard support  for Korean, Chinese, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian, Finnish, Russian, and French Canadian
Improved Windows driver installation experience
Updated documentation and Boot Camp on-line help in Windows
Apple Software Update (for Windows XP and Vista)

*Updating to Boot Camp 1.2 beta*
If you previously installed Boot Camp beta, you can easily update to Boot Camp 1.2 beta. You don't need to partition your hard drive again (unless you want to change its size) or reinstall your Macintosh and Windows software or documents, but it's very important to update the Boot Camp Assistant software, create a new Mac Drivers CD and install the updated software it contains onto Windows. Complete instructions are provided in the Installation and Setup Guide included with the Boot Camp 1.2 beta software.

*Using Windows on a Mac*
Mac hardware operates differently from PCs, and this public beta does not support all features of the Mac in Windows. Learn more about running Windows on a Mac.

*Mac OS X Leopard*
Get a sneak peak at the other new features in Leopard on the Mac OS X Leopard site. Developers can learn more about Mac OS X Leopard on Apple's Developer site.

*EFI and BIOS*
Macs use an ultra-modern industry standard technology called EFI to handle booting. Sadly, Windows XP, and even Vista, are stuck in the 1980s with old-fashioned BIOS. But with Boot Camp, the Mac can operate smoothly in both centuries.

*Word to the Wise*
Windows running on a Mac is like Windows running on a PC. That means it’ll be subject to the same attacks that plague the Windows world. So be sure to keep it updated with the latest Microsoft Windows security fixes.

*Tell a Friend*
Email people you think might be interested in Boot Camp for Intel-based Macs.

*Feedback*
Please provide bootcamp@apple.com feedback to improve future versions of the software.

________________________________________________

It had to happen some day. We all expected it would only come with Leopard but it seems Apple knows how to keep pace with Microsoft. It's a shame I don't have any need for Vista. I really wanted to try this out.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

Good : You posted a news about a Software relese & update

Bad : You made it smell anti-window


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

I never did that. Just because I said that Vista is of no use to me, the thread becomes anti-Windows? LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

*Warning: Running Windows on a Mac or MacOS X requirs you to buy a whole new computer from Apple computers starting at Rs 32k for Mac mini without Monitor Keyboard & Mouse. You will need to throw away the existing one & you cannot upgrade your Mac too.*

Issued in public interest. Just making things clear.



> Windows XP, and even Vista, are stuck in the 1980s with old-fashioned BIOS. But with Boot Camp, the Mac can operate smoothly in both centuries.





> Windows running on a Mac is like Windows running on a PC. That means it’ll be subject to the same attacks that plague the Windows world. So be sure to keep it updated with the latest Microsoft Windows security fixes.



Such a nice language to say something which is not even true properly.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

Those aren't my words, they are Apple's.

And it is not wrong of them to caution people that an unpatched Windows installation is an invitation to danger or to boast about the better technology they have.

And yeah, it is not true properly because they did not add that even after patching the system with the latest updates, a firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware and a proper internet browser is must on a Windows installation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

> Those aren't my words, they are Apple's.



Thanx for cleryfying & copy pasting.



> And yeah, it is not true properly because they did not add that even after patching the system with the latest updates, a firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware and a proper internet browser is must on a Windows installation.



 now what to say.....troll alert.

My advice : From now on whenever you boast that MacOS X is a better OS, do not forget to mention that it runs only on Apple hardware & the costs too


----------



## eddie (Mar 30, 2007)

Is it like how we dual boot Linux and Windows or will we be able to use Mac applications from Windows and vice versa?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Is it like how we dual boot Linux and Windows or will we be able to use Mac applications from Windows and vice versa?


It is like dual booting Windows & linux. You can work on one OS only at one time


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 30, 2007)

Please try to resize the bigger images or totally avoid them. They seriously screw the layout for the lesser mortals who are still stuck on CRTs and lower resolution LCDs. The forums would have some image resizer thinggy soon, until then... do the dirty work.

I thank God for Opera!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2007)

or u can unzoom page in IE7


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Please try to resize the bigger images or totally avoid them. They seriously screw the layout for the lesser mortals who are still stuck on CRTs and lower resolution LCDs. The forums would have some image resizer thinggy soon, until then... do the dirty work.
> 
> I thank God for Opera!


Done as requested.

I had a hard time figuring out which image was supposed to be large in my post though. Blame my 1680x1050 resolution for the callousness. 



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Is it like how we dual boot Linux and Windows or will we be able to use Mac applications from Windows and vice versa?


You can never use Mac applications from Windows.
However, you can do the vice-versa thing by installing Crossover for Mac, a software that allows you to run Windows applications on a Mac.
There are also virtualisation applications like Parallels Desktop for Mac and VMWare Fusion (currently in beta) that allow you to run a full fledged Windows installation right on OS X as a separate application. So you can run Mac OS X, Windows and Linux simultaneously.
Parallels Desktop for Mac has an innovative feature called 'Coherence' that makes the Windows interface disappear leaving behind the application windows. So it looks like the Windows applications are running right on Mac OS X, very similar to Crossover. The applications are also represented as separate icons in the dock. You can also launch Windows applications from the dock itself.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, Parrallels Desktop is great. Actually, Boot Camp sucks when compared to Parallels. 

You have to reboot to switch to Windows or Linux - beats one of the main reasons to get a mac (no need for reboots).


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Both are supposed to serve different purposes. If you are into gaming, you can use Boot Camp to do so.

Of course, it is totally ridiculous to use a Mac just for gaming unless it is the Mac Pro.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 30, 2007)

I know. But I just don't like the idea of dual-booting. 

I used to play games on my Mac mini. It ran Doom 3! Okay, at the lowest settings, but I was just glad that it ran. (Now I've sold my mini and have bought a Mac PRo)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

I use Parallels too. I am absolutely not into gaming.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 30, 2007)

I *do* like gaming. But I play games available for OS X. I mainly play id software games.

I also play some Dashboard widget games like Sudoku.


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Good : You posted a news about a Software relese & update
> 
> Bad : You made it smell anti-window


u really have to learn to just shut up and listen to "news"!...hmpf!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

> Of course, it is totally ridiculous to use a Mac just for gaming unless it is the Mac Pro.



 I happen to play games like Age of Empires III, Need for speed Carbon, and tried some other demos with full 1650*1050 resolution and almost all effects turned on...


----------



## nepcker (Mar 31, 2007)

> I happen to play games like Age of Empires III, Need for speed Carbon, and tried some other demos with full 1650*1050 resolution and almost all effects turned on...


He's talking about using a *Mac* for gaming - not just any PC. Mac PRo is recommended for best results.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I happen to play games like Age of Empires III, Need for speed Carbon, and tried some other demos with full 1650*1050 resolution and almost all effects turned on...


And what will you do when a new game comes out that requires a better graphics card? You cannot pop in a graphics card, right? So, if you want a computer for dedicated gaming, a self assembled PC is the way to go. A Mac Pro would do the job better than most PCs but of course, it will be very heavy on the pocket.

For all other tasks (except gaming, that is) nothing beats a Mac.

Milind, your iMac has X1600, right?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

^^ iMac Core Duo here...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 31, 2007)

r there only 3 mac users here?? Arya,goobi me necpker??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

There's mail2and but he's busy studying nowadays.

amanbandla is also a Mac user.


@goobimama, which graphics card does it have? Don't tell me you play NFS: Carbon on an onboard graphics card.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

ATi x1600 pro...256MB

@pathiks: Something wrong with your math? First you say 3 of us, and then you name 4!!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've got the same one. You have the 17-incher, right?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

@arya: Agreed, future games will not play on the Mac (especially those DirectX 10 ones...)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @pathiks: Something wrong with your math? First you say 3 of us, and then you name 4!!!


He is not a Mac user though, his friend is.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @arya: Agreed, future games will not play on the Mac (especially those DirectX 10 ones...)



Don't worry, many future games will play. MacOS X doesn't have DirectX anyway, what it has is OpenGL & even Geforce 6600GT supports OpenGL 2.0. OpenGL 2.1 will take quite some time to relese cos it is not required (they make it depending on workstation requirment)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

We were talking about Windows running on a Mac - at least I was.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm...I'm a bit confused. Anyway, to arya, I've got the 20" iMac. And I was also referring to playing games through bootcamp.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, kind of obvious since you mentioned Need For Speed Carbon.

I never knew you had the 20-inch model. Now I'm envious. I would trade my extra 512 MB of RAM for those precious three inches anyday.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ATi x1600 pro...256MB
> 
> @pathiks: Something wrong with your math? First you say 3 of us, and then you name 4!!!


me = nd.. = and.. spellin mistake..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL! It took me quite a while to figure out what you were saying.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 31, 2007)

> Yeah, I've got the same one. You have the 17-incher, right?


How many macs do you own? I thought you had a MacBook Pro.



> I've got the 20" iMac. And I was also referring to playing games through bootcamp.


You should have saved some more money and have went for the 24" version. A recent review had claimed that "24" iMacs are nearly perfect". (google for review).

As for me, I don't buy a mac that comes with a display- as I bought a 23" HD Cinema Display a few years ago. I had a mac mini, and I now own a Mac Pro. (The only mac I've bought with a display is my iBook.)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2007)

If only one knew that Apple was going to release a 24 incher...

Actually, that was all the cash I had and I don't think I can afford the 24 incher. Anyway, I've got a 24inch Dell for the PC...

Wondering whether my next mac (at least another two and half years from now) will be a portable or a workstation...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, you definitely would have loved to use the Apple Remote while watching movies. 

@ nepcker, when I said that "I've got the same one", I was talking about the graphics card. Unfortunately, I have only one Mac.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

Get a workstation goobi.


----------



## nepcker (Apr 1, 2007)

> I said that "I've got the same one", I was talking about the graphics card


I have a ATI Radeon X1900 XT with 512MB of GDDR3 SDRAM.



> Unfortunately, I have only one Mac.


Me too. I used to own an iBook and a Mac mini but I sold them both to buy a Mac Pro.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> I have a ATI Radeon X1900 XT with 512MB of GDDR3 SDRAM.


WOW! That's some serious graphics power. Though since I am not a gamer, the graphics card on my machine is more than sufficient for me.


----------

